# meine sau ist tot



## bullbar (14. Juni 2011)

servus


ich bin ganz neu in der szene.und hab mir ueber ebay einen wildsau rahmen gezogen. an dem wie sich spaeter zeigte der untere teil der schwinge gerissen und neben an schon mal geschweisst wurde.ein bekannter schweisser von mir meinte es waere zu heiss das wieder zuschweissen und der meinung war alutech auch.bloed nur das die sau 10 jahre alt is.und es keine ersatzteile mehr bei alutech gibt.hat also jemand ne schwinge oder interesse am rahmen oder sonst ne tolle idee fuer mich?


gruss bullbar


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juni 2011)

Aus Fehlern lernen, als Mahnmal an die Wand hängen und dir nen funktionierenden Rahmen besorgen. Was solltest du sonst tun? 

Ich hoffe du hast in den Rahmen nicht zu viel Geld investiert, ein 10 Jahre alter Freeride-Rahmen gehört maximal noch an die Wand (oder auf die Sonntags-Genusstour zum Bäcker / Eismann).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Juni 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Aus Fehlern lernen, als Mahnmal an die Wand hängen und dir nen funktionierenden Rahmen besorgen. Was solltest du sonst tun?
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast in den Rahmen nicht zu viel Geld investiert, ein 10 Jahre alter Freeride-Rahmen gehört maximal noch an die Wand (oder auf die Sonntags-Genusstour zum Bäcker / Eismann).
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so Gerade in der heutigen Zeit des höher/ schneller/ weiter, sollte man besonders bei gebrauchten Rahmen aufpassen. Jedem, dem schon einmal ein Rahmen gebrochen ist, weiß wie haarig das werden kann Also lieber ein paar  mehr und deine Gesundheit dankt es dir


----------



## bullbar (20. Juni 2011)

alles klar.war eigentlich klar. naja dann halt an die wand damit .man sollte halt nur dann geld ausgeben wenn man genug hat


----------



## robertg202 (21. Juni 2011)

Manche sagen auch:
Ich habe zu wenig Geld um was billiges zu kaufen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Juni 2011)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Manche sagen auch:
> Ich habe zu wenig Geld um was billiges zu kaufen.



Ein Wort für Gottes Gehörgang.

MfG 
Stefan


----------

